# Reasons to be cheerful...



## JohnnyDee (Feb 5, 2018)

A sister thread to the â€˜Random Irritations of the Dayâ€™ 

Having recorded last nightâ€™s WM in full it is cheering me up no end to skim through the ads, catching only a fleeting glimpse of Ray Winstone banging on but blissfully not having to listen to him.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2018)

Sold my house today.

A new mansion on the horizon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Sold my house today.

A new mansion on the horizon.
		
Click to expand...

Where you moving to?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 5, 2018)

Providing I keep my resolve only twenty-eight working days remaining ....


Having some really tempting offers coming my way though ...


Just need to keep showing some spinal fortitude...
You'd have thought giving up work would be easier than this...


----------



## Dasit (Feb 5, 2018)

Holiday in 6 days the good news

Turn 30 in 8 days the bad!


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 5, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Sold my house today.

A new mansion on the horizon.
		
Click to expand...

So it's you that got Rory's place.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2018)

Losing seven pounds in weight in less than four days!!

Gotta love gastroenteritis.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 6, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Losing seven pounds in weight in less than four days!!

Gotta love gastroenteritis.
		
Click to expand...

A bit of a drastic measure methinks...

I'll stick with the slimming world program even if the weight loss is a bit/lot slower...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2018)

Not having to leave the house while its cold and frosty outside


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 6, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Not having to leave the house while its cold and frosty outside  

Click to expand...

Amen on that one Bob! Just finished snowing again up here. But only 12 days till Spain....:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2018)

Rummaging in a spare golf bag and finding an old Â£10 in one of the pockets. Best use it before the deadline


----------



## user2010 (Feb 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rummaging in a spare golf bag and finding an old Â£10 in one of the pockets. Best use it before the deadline
		
Click to expand...




What were you rummaging for?..........your game, perhaps?:ears:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 6, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			What were you rummaging for?..........your game, perhaps?:ears:

Click to expand...





he wont find it ......................he sold it for a tenner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			What were you rummaging for?..........your game, perhaps?:ears:

Click to expand...

Looking for a free voucher I picked up last year to see when it expired and couldn't find it. My game tickling along ta


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2018)

My gorgeous granddaughter is four today.


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2018)

My gorgeous granddaughter's 4th birthday today.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2018)

Waking up. It might have been at 2:55am, and in a bucket load of pain but I'm alive.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic to read. "Seize the day!" Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, Good luck fella :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Top news... Onward and upward...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate,good luck with the future:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news. 
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Hearing good news like yours.
Best wishes.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Smashing news! Onwards and upwards Srix!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

Mrs Hogie is having a lovely time with her bestest pal in a beach hut in Goa - clearing head of the worries and woes of life.  back Friday.  best tidy the house,,,

Son has not called looking for money - and he's loving his new job

Daughter got paid yesterday  and looks to be having a lovely enjoyable time with her relatively new lad.

And I'm OK sitting in my nice new garden Studio/Office

The cats are grumpy as they can't get in as I'm having to keep the door shut as it's cold outside.


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

...all other stuff pales into insignificance.......

E.g. We have a "paper" going "high up in Government" on Monday....lots of very stressy looking people in here as a result.   Why eh?


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Really looking forward to getting back on the golf course now.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 7, 2018)

New putter continuing to behave today with some decent footage being holed.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 7, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			New putter continuing to behave today with some decent footage being holed.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it while it's still working.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Great news baldy.:thup:

Have you set a date to be back on the course ?


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Best wishes for the future - and golf is a great way of getting you back on the road to normality.

Sending a positive virtual message!  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Thanks for all the replies guys. Really looking forward to getting back on the golf course now.
		
Click to expand...

Take it slowly and build the strength up but be great to see you on a course once the warmer weather comes.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 7, 2018)

Being here in Mexico when it is snowing at home!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2018)

richart said:



			Great news baldy.:thup:


Have you set a date to be back on the course ?
		
Click to expand...

Hoping to get a few holes in this weekend if feeling ok. Did some chipping and putting a few days ago, first time I have hit a ball since August. Surprisingly I could still chip.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Great news, all the best with the recovery.

As for a good news story, this takes some beating;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42974175

Restores your faith in human nature. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Good news story, so pleased for you


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

New dishwasher in kitchen has been poorly installed by Currys and has been leaking for the last ten days.  Noticed this morning water seeping through joints in laminate floor, 'blistering' of surface, and lifting boards. Bad thing.  They are coming to look and fix installation on Saturday and view damage - and I may get replacement flooring Very Good thing (it was needing replacing  )


----------



## Crow (Feb 8, 2018)

Saying okey-dokey.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

Lady Doon getting a good report from the Beatson Hospital.
Amazing woman, quiet and strong. Total opposite of me, :lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Great news,
To cheer you up even more.
Lady Doon had her first chemo session in the early 1990's, she lost all of her hair except for a very fine down type cover.
She is now 67 with a fine head of natural hair without a single grey one.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Good to hear. Mine was grey before I lost it, I doubt that it will come back a different colour. I have heard that sometimes it can come back curly.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2018)

1st time out on the course today since August. Only managed 28 points but it was great to get out there again. Good job I can still chip and putt as my long game was getting a bit erratic towards the end. I never realised that golf could be so tiring.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			1st time out on the course today since August. Only managed 28 points but it was great to get out there again. Good job I can still chip and putt as my long game was getting a bit erratic towards the end. I never realised that golf could be so tiring.
		
Click to expand...

:clap::whoo: 28 points sounds pretty good to me after what you have been through. Sure you will build up your stamina again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			1st time out on the course today since August. Only managed 28 points but it was great to get out there again. Good job I can still chip and putt as my long game was getting a bit erratic towards the end. I never realised that golf could be so tiring.
		
Click to expand...

I can get less than 28 and I've no excuses. Not a bad first time out


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Last chemo session today, then I get my life back, and my hair.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news Robbo :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2018)

Start a new job on the 19th Feb, 1st new job in over 28 years. Looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Start a new job on the 19th Feb, 1st new job in over 28 years. Looking forward to the challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Kenny. Good luck.

Did I tell you that was the date I fly out to Spain?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Nice one Kenny. Good luck.

Did I tell you that was the date I fly out to Spain?
		
Click to expand...

New starts in different ways Brian, enjoy yours &#128526;

Ps check out the sexy new wedges I've purchased.


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Start a new job on the 19th Feb, 1st new job in over 28 years. Looking forward to the challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you off to Kenny?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2018)

Val said:



			Where are you off to Kenny?
		
Click to expand...

Symphony Martin.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Symphony Martin.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck pal :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 10, 2018)

Val said:



			Best of luck pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Good luck in the new job Kenny, i've just booked a short break inTenerife :whoo:, i'll be thinking about you working hard .


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Good luck in the new job Kenny, i've just booked a short break inTenerife :whoo:, i'll be thinking about you working hard .
		
Click to expand...

Working hard on the tan?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Working hard on the tan?
		
Click to expand...

You too amigo :thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 11, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			New dishwasher in kitchen has been poorly installed by Currys and has been leaking for the last ten days.  Noticed this morning water seeping through joints in laminate floor, 'blistering' of surface, and lifting boards. Bad thing.  They are coming to look and fix installation on Saturday and view damage - and I may get replacement flooring Very Good thing (it was needing replacing  )
		
Click to expand...

Use AO.com pal

Superb service and the staff are all legends 

Promise you. 

(Iâ€™m biased tho... ðŸ˜‚)


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Use AO.com pal

Superb service and the staff are all legends 

Promise you. 

(*Iâ€™m biased tho*... ðŸ˜‚)
		
Click to expand...

I'm not biased and tuggles is correct, ao.com are awesome.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm not biased and tuggles is correct, ao.com are awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear. Genuinely.


----------



## user2010 (Feb 11, 2018)

Liverpool winning, the Shi-ite losing, 34 points from 14 holes on Saturday= great weekend.:thup::whoo:


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Liverpool winning, the Shi-ite losing, 34 points from 14 holes on Saturday= great weekend.:thup::whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Gosh... You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself...

That's one helluva lousy attempt at spelling Manchester United...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Gosh... You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself...

That's one helluva lousy attempt at spelling Manchester United...
		
Click to expand...

I assumed he meant Southhampton. At least it starts with an S.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2018)

Every day we are gaining 4 minutes of extra daylight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Every day we are gaining 4 minutes of extra daylight
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Already light enough around here to play until about 5.30. Not long until I can get to the club after work


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point. Already light enough around here to play until about 5.30. Not long until I can get to the club after work
		
Click to expand...

The staff and members at Royal Ascot have already posted along the same lines under "Random Irritations" ......


----------



## user2010 (Feb 12, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The staff and members at Royal Ascot have already posted along the same lines under "Random Irritations" ......   

Click to expand...




Quality...:clap::rofl::whoo::thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2018)

Getting Â£1k more for a car you're selling than you expected... guess I can buy a dash cam now...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting Â£1k more for a car you're selling than you expected... guess I can buy a dash cam now...

Click to expand...

More new clubs


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			More San Miguels 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Paul


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2018)

Down to only 24 working days remaining...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2018)

The synchronised cheerleading, from the Olympics, put a smile on my face...

And, hoping the hand of friendship, being shown from both sides of Korea, is genuine...


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Down to only 24 working days remaining...
		
Click to expand...

You will love it. All of a sudden I'm sleeping tons better. And when out with a colleague last week, listening to his woes I thought "no not interested."


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			You will love it. All of a sudden I'm sleeping tons better. And when out with a colleague last week, listening to his woes I thought "no not interested."
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club :whoo:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 12, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Use AO.com pal

Superb service and the staff are all legends 

Promise you. 

(Iâ€™m biased tho... ðŸ˜‚)
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			I'm not biased and tuggles is correct, ao.com are awesome.
		
Click to expand...

We used Appliances Direct, after getting peed off with Currys, and they were great as well. Was a bit concerned having never heard of them but the online reviews were generally good so we went with them. The two delivery drivers were brilliant and even though we hadn't paid for installation they installed everything for us, as long as we promised not to mention it in the review we left as they would've got in trouble with their bosses.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 15, 2018)

Exchanged contracts for the sale of my flat yesterday, complete next Friday.

Now.....buy another property or blow it all on new shinies........


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2018)

Just back from swallowing a camera at the docs. All ok. Phew. Relieved is not the word.

Still flipping uncomfortable swallowing, but not potentially fatal. Happy days, now where's the lager?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2018)

15 year old grand daughter just about to open her first business.
Beauty parlour, she has already rented out chairs to a hairdresser and nails techie and she does make up. Clever joined up thinking.
She was making up to Â£200 a day in the school holidays leading up to Xmas and new year.
Leaves school in a couple of weeks, with a note this week saying that she needs to do better at history:lol:

Kids today eh.......whit are thae like.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2018)

Got some wall plastering done a week or so back - Tuesday evening (having had walls decorated) we noticed that under a strong downlight the plastering on one of the walls was terrible - really awful - we hadn't noticed it before.

So I called the plasterer and said I wasn't happy.  Now I rarely complain about this sort of stuff - things might not be perfect but usually OK.  But this was frankly awful.  

He came round at 3:30pm yesterday pm; took a look at it, turned to me and told me that it was terrible and that he was very embarrassed that it was his work.  He explained why it had happened and then just got on with replastering.  It isn't much of a wall but he spent nearly four hours on it and it is like glass.  Let's see how it stands up under the harsh glare of a strong downlight this evening.

Reason to be cheerful? - is that I am - in my creeping dotage - realising that many if not most tradesmen want their work to be appreciated, and are as disappointed as the customer if it is not.  And so I must not worry about complaining - for  if they are worth their salt they will remediate the problem.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just back from swallowing a camera at the docs. All ok. Phew. Relieved is not the word.

Still flipping uncomfortable swallowing, but not potentially fatal. Happy days, now where's the lager?
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Not a pleasant experience but better than it travelling up from a different area


----------



## PieMan (Feb 15, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just back from swallowing a camera at the docs. All ok. Phew. Relieved is not the word.

Still flipping uncomfortable swallowing, but not potentially fatal. Happy days, now where's the lager?
		
Click to expand...

Very good to hear mate!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just back from swallowing a camera at the docs. All ok. Phew. Relieved is not the word.

Still flipping uncomfortable swallowing, but not potentially fatal. Happy days, now where's the lager?
		
Click to expand...

I share the pleasure of the good news Chris, especially after having a camera inserted in the worst place I've ever had one put. Great news&#128513;


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2018)

Off to Majorca tomorrow with young grandkids for a week. Gonna be interesting. Be glad to get away from the cold.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Off to Majorca tomorrow with young grandkids for a week. Gonna be interesting. Be glad to get away from the cold.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy, me too. i'm off to see my grandkids and great grandkids in Tenerife on Saturday :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I share the pleasure of the good news Chris, especially after having a camera inserted in the worst place I've ever had one put. Great news&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I think I know the area you are referring to. Not a great experience is it? Nor is the preparation beforehand.


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just back from swallowing a camera at the docs. All ok. Phew. Relieved is not the word.

Still flipping uncomfortable swallowing, but not potentially fatal. Happy days, now where's the lager?
		
Click to expand...

When I had it done I think they used a box brownie. Horrible experience.

Good to hear you are ok Murph, but â€˜happy daysâ€™


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just back from swallowing a camera at the docs. All ok. Phew. Relieved is not the word.

Still flipping uncomfortable swallowing, but not potentially fatal. Happy days, now where's the lager?
		
Click to expand...

Great news. Must be a weight off your mind knowing that it is Not serious.  Enjoy your lager(s)


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think I know the area you are referring to. Not a great experience is it? Nor is the preparation beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

Preparation? 

Don't remember much of that .........!

He did ask if I'd like to see the inside of my bladder on the tv screen &#129296;&#129296;


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Preparation? 

Don't remember much of that .........!

He did ask if I'd like to see the inside of my bladder on the tv screen &#129296;&#129296;
		
Click to expand...

What, no foreplay?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 16, 2018)

This thread is called "Reasons to be cheerful" - please keep these recent comments to the thread marked "If you want to throw up your breakfast".

Thank you.    But glad everything is OK guys!


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 16, 2018)

Old golfer , old retired greyhound, bright crisp morning and the birds are singing like billy oh in the park.
I am alive !!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2018)

Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

That's some reason to be cheerful Brian.

Really good to hear.

Now celebrate hard!!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news Brian - that's got to be something to celebrate on a Friday. I shall raise a glass to you tonight.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Relief in abundance - such good news


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Good news matey


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Gold medal news Brian


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just back from swallowing a camera at the docs. All ok. Phew. Relieved is not the word.

Still flipping uncomfortable swallowing, but not potentially fatal. Happy days, now where's the lager?
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I share the pleasure of the good news Chris, especially after having a camera inserted in the worst place I've ever had one put. Great news&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Great news Murph, just hope they cleaned the camera properly after they stuck it up Chrisd........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Great news Brian :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Best news possible :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This thread is called "Reasons to be cheerful" - please keep these recent comments to the thread marked "If you want to throw up your breakfast".

Thank you.    But glad everything is OK guys!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Shark, when you get to my age though it's like "coming to a prostate near you" &#128513;


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Great news Brian, now you can relax and enjoy the good life in Spain.:thup:


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
That's exactly what this thread is for :thup:.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2018)

Well chuffed for you Brian. Great news


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Great news Brian.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...

 Great news Brian. Does it mean you will be a a more mellow, jovial, laid back, go with the flow old boy ? :mmm: thought not.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting told that the two stage 0 cancerous polyps have not breached the wall of the bowel and got into the surrounding muscle, and that no further intervention is required, not even chemo.

Yes, there a few weeks of discomfort still to go, as the bowel gets over its recent fun, and I still have to do embarrassing things each day till its better... but wow! 

I'll be honest, I did shed a few quiet tears of relief.
		
Click to expand...


Fantastic news this Brian. Made up for you!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 17, 2018)

The 2 hours ive had since work will not be forgotten for a long time. Every dog an all that...

Anyone sees Stu, tell him im not going to his, im off the Crosby beer fest :cheers:


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2018)

Spending  an hour in the garden tidying up the flower beds and enjoying the spring-like temperatures before winter hits again next week


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2018)

Just caught up with this thread and chuffed to bits at some of the good news folk have had on here


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Getting told the result of my PET-CT Scan, and the lymphoma has gone. Best news I ever received.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting told the result of my PET-CT Scan, and the lymphoma has gone. Best news I ever received.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations fella, great news :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting told the result of my PET-CT Scan, and the lymphoma has gone. Best news I ever received.
		
Click to expand...

Many congrats. Well chuffed for you


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 22, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting told the result of my PET-CT Scan, and the lymphoma has gone. Best news I ever received.
		
Click to expand...

I feel you man!

Fantastic news. Life can now get back to normal


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2018)

Feeling the love on this thread. &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting told the result of my PET-CT Scan, and the lymphoma has gone. Best news I ever received.
		
Click to expand...

  Brilliant. Think you have definitely won todayâ€™s good news award. :thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting told the result of my PET-CT Scan, and the lymphoma has gone. Best news I ever received.
		
Click to expand...

great news


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Congratulations fella, great news :thup:
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Many congrats. Well chuffed for you
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			I feel you man!

Fantastic news. Life can now get back to normal
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Brilliant. Think you have definitely won todayâ€™s good news award. :thup:
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			great news 

Click to expand...

I can get my life back to normal now. Roll on the good weather so that I can do a few laps of the golf course.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 23, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I can get my life back to normal now. Roll on the good weather so that I can do a few laps of the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Great News Steve. Fingers crossed your fitting fit for the beginning of the season!!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 23, 2018)

After being in my flat for 5 months, finally got my bay window fixed new windows etc

Also had my log burner installed, carpet on Tuesday being fitted. I can finally finish the living room off!!


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting told the result of my PET-CT Scan, and the lymphoma has gone. Best news I ever received.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate, great news


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Great News Steve. Fingers crossed your fitting fit for the beginning of the season!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Si. Iâ€™ve been hitting balls down the range which are going ok, just need some warmer weather now so that I can get on the course. 

Good to see that your flat is more habitable.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Thanks Si. Iâ€™ve been hitting balls down the range which are going ok, just need some warmer weather now so that I can get on the course. 

Good to see that your flat is more habitable.
		
Click to expand...

It is good news Steve, must be a weight off your mind. If itâ€™s any consolation youâ€™ve missed the worst winter I can remember for rain !!! Timed your comeback just right


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

therod said:



			It is good news Steve, must be a weight off your mind. If itâ€™s any consolation youâ€™ve missed the worst winter I can remember for rain !!! Timed your comeback just right
		
Click to expand...

Bit ironic, you posting in the "reasons to be cheerful" thread given you might get to play with me on Monday. Best find the "random irritations" thread


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2018)

I never knew it was possible but my car passed an MOT first time... usually it has something badly wrong with it...

Did need two new tires though but I got budget ones again so no big money spent. 

Also saved Â£50 on the car insurance vs renewal cost. So feeling good this month!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Bit ironic, you posting in the "reasons to be cheerful" thread given you might get to play with me on Monday. Best find the "random irritations" thread
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m itching to get it on!!! Iâ€™ve bought a snood and everything. U gonna be ok with the chill pops?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m itching to get it on!!! Iâ€™ve bought a snood and everything. U gonna be ok with the chill pops?
		
Click to expand...

Aren't snoods banned?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Aren't snoods banned?
		
Click to expand...

Should be


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Should be
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t have have any zip up roll necks that I can zip right up! All the cool kids, like me and fishy wear snoods


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2018)

therod said:



			I donâ€™t have have any zip up roll necks that I can zip right up! All the cool kids, like me and fishy wear snoods
		
Click to expand...

I see you in a big cat onesie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2018)

Watching Fulham continue their charge towards automatic promotion beating the league leaders. Had a chance of a ticket for tonight but preferred the comfort of my settee, the rugby (less said about England) and golf in the warm. Just a shame my old man never got to see the modicum of success we've had in the last decade


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I see you in a big cat onesie.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a ðŸ¦


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2018)

All greens in play only 1 bunker GUR due to work being done.
Course starting to look better, finger crossed the weather improves.:whoo:


----------



## bobmac (Feb 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			All greens in play only 1 bunker GUR due to work being done.
Course starting to look better, *finger crossed the weather improves.*:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the weather forecast?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Have you seen the weather forecast?
		
Click to expand...

Sun glasses needed today .


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Sun glasses needed today .
		
Click to expand...

So did I ...


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			So did I ...

Click to expand...

Same in Tenerife, but sadly I'm back home to a sunny 4 degrees


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Drinking beer in Krakow with my wife. A few days away that we booked last year before my lymphoma diagnosis. Now Iâ€™m in remission weâ€™re getting on it. Lifeâ€™s too short to worry about tomorrowâ€™s hangover.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2018)

Opening Day.  The start of the 2018 baseball season.   I saw a bunch of spring training games in Florida the last fortnight but today it starts for real. Play ball!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Opening Day.  The start of the 2018 baseball season.   I saw a bunch of spring training games in Florida the last fortnight but today it starts for real. Play ball!
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean rounders? &#128513;


----------

